# feuilletine question



## lisa2k (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm putting together a 9-inch round entremet, and I want to add a feulletine insert. Does anyone have a formula with exact amounts of chocolate, butter, praline paste and paillete feulletine, for a 9-inch round preparation, so nothing goes to waste?

Thank you in advance,
 LIsa


----------



## blwilson2039 (Aug 26, 2010)

Here's a recipe that I use for a feulletine base (you may want to cut down the amounts):

1# 8 oz.   Feulletine flakes

4#   Praline paste

2#   52% chocolate, melted

1/2 c.   Canola oil

Melt the paste over a double boiler until smooth and add the remaining ingredients in the order given. If you use a higher percentage of chocolate (like 56% or more), you will need to add more oil. I do suggest you test it first, as I've found that different brands of chocolate produce different results.

This recipe will fill a full sheet pan about 3/8" thick.


----------



## lisa2k (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks! I made it last week..changed directions, using peanut butter in lieu of praline paste for a twist. You can see the full entremet here http://lisamichele.wordpress.com/20...t-peanut-butter-and-chocolate-all-decked-out/


----------

